# Love you Willy...



## BabyBailey (Oct 28, 2008)

"Sometimes life doesn't make any sense at all. We work so hard to do the right thing, we go out of our way to help our animals & others in need, and then we get dealt a crushed heart. It is a very sad day today, as our precious adorable innocent beautiful Special needs bunny WILLY, passed away suddenly last night. 


He didn't suffer - He was playing & eating until his unusual condition won over his life. His angel foster mom was home but there was no warning at all. He lived his last days with his girlfriend bunny and was very grateful to have his own home. 

Unfortunately, we now have to learn from this loss, why do bad things happen to fantastic innocent people and animals. Please feel free to write if anyone has some positive suggestions. 


Every Monday night there is a candle lighing ceremony at 7 pm for recently lost pets - http://www.petloss.com - can help heal a broken heart. 
A very heart felt THANKS to ALL the wonderful people who helped WILLY, especially the vets/staff at Avian & Exotic Clinic and of course his spectacular foster mom Destiny ! 
TO WILLY, he was loved across the US and will forever be in our hearts! "

I volunteer for the Animal Friends Rescue Project here in Monterey, CA and I have to say, Willy was a special bunny who touched everyone's hearts. He had an inverted heart which forced him to get oxygen every night through a little face mask. We will all miss you Willy. Binky free


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 28, 2008)

:bigtears:

I'm so sorry you lost him, but I am so glad that he had the love and wonderful care that you provided him in his tiny little life.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you forlettinglittle Willy experience love and compassion in his life. Binky free Willy :rip:.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Oct 28, 2008)

You gave him what we all want....love and a place to belong in this world...RIP Willy...:rainbow:


----------



## FDBN (Oct 28, 2008)

i'm so sorry he is such a cute bunny :tears2:


:rip: willy


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 28, 2008)

His time may have been brief, but he went knowing he was loved and in a place he could call home.

Binky free Willy!:bunnyangel2:


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Willy sounds like a special guy and you gave him such a wonderful life. Your caring hearts gave him everything a bunny could want.
Binky free, Willy.:rainbow:


----------



## bat42072 (Oct 28, 2008)

Im sorry about your loss . I am sending good thoughts your way.

Binky free Willy. you will be missed


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 29, 2008)

:rainbow: :sad: :hug:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 29, 2008)

Poor little guy . My heart goes out to you and his foster mom. How very sad.

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 30, 2008)

He brief life in a loving home meant more to him than anything else in the world.

Binky free, little guy... :rainbow:


----------



## paul2641 (Oct 30, 2008)

Ohh god poor rabbit. Can you explain the condision. Are you ok?



:rip:


----------



## BabyBailey (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm ok, I wasn't the foster mom. I was just another volunteer that loved Willy and tried to get him adopted. I'm not sure what his condition actually was called, butit was when his heart was upside down and the veins/arteries were in the wrong places, so oxygen wasn't able to circulate as easily and he needed to get a little oxygen mask and oxygen therapy every night. poor baby


----------

